# Very Unprofessional Sub



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

This will be the first and last time I hire another plow site member with out checking out his plowing back ground first and signing a contract, I thought I would give this guy a chance, I was bidding on a lot of large commercial lots and needed another truck.I was contacted by one of them members here. After everything I did not get the big commercial lots but was asked if I could handle another mid size town home complex, as we all know how picky and demanding they can be!! I had him go look at it and tell me if he could handle doing it and that he would have to handle the hole complex from normal storm removal to follow up clean up and complaint calls due to me not having enough personal to cover one more complex and he needing work!, after a prolong time he finally gave me his answer so I allowed him to do it, Before the first snow fall he had still to give me his insurance and stop my to sign a contract. After are first large snow fall I got tones of complaint calls about trucks running down sidewalks, in yards, leaving driveway& sidewalks undone, I called him repeatedly about getting him or one of his friends over there to clean it up and the answer O some ones coming 3 hrs later get a phone call form property management when is someone going to show up this went on all day, Finally I had to go out personally with two other helpers and clean it up. I get a phone call from his partner I guess, telling me the contractor that I would now go threw him, WTF! Told this guy enough is enough that he need to meet me know out there 1 ½ goes by no show& another excuse, finally told the partner that he needed to come over to my shop. 
Told him I don't have time for the excuses , nor the time & resources to keep doing there clean up and that I would have to find someone else to do it or give it back to the property company. How bad does that look for a growing company to that client, and when u can't trust someone that say they have been doing this for years!

After all that, I kept getting phone calls one week after The snow storm about getting paid, after I told him in person at the shop that it will be 30 to 40 days unless it arrives sooner. 3 more phone calls for two days straight and a nasty email from the original person I set this up with in the first place 28 day after I sent the invoices! about how I was avoiding them and that they had talk to my client about if I had been paid, (*talk about unprofessional) * O and the kicker to try to scare me that he was going to talk to his lawyer if I did not respond!!
Funny thing I got out of his lawyer comment is. (1) most delinquent payments will not get look at until your past 60 days at least, (2) they had never sign a contract with me so I could have gone to court and lie my but off saying they never did any work for me an so so did it, but my morals said no pay these very unprofessional people and get on with it.

The funny thing I like the best is before I would pay them I made them give me there certificate of insurance so I will not get nailed at audit time. Their insurance was not even for $80,000 And that they do work for all sorts of company's. the funny thing is most if not all property management or private company will make you have at least $500,000 to do work for them!!! And that this guy I original asked to do this is a construction contractor that did not have coverage!!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep I was even there when you told him it would take 30-40 days to get paid. I think the people there are alot happier with the job that's being done (since I'm involved....I'm starting to get tennis elbow from patting myself on the back).


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow thats a crappy deal. i think someone bit off more than they could handle, hopefully it doesnt effect your rep to much.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Ya YA YA , Just have to listen to you b---- about no one havin V's and got more complaments today but funny thing is you where'nt out there this time


you have'nt taking a 7000 lbs skid loader over the side walks yet have ya (LOL)

I would say more inexperance and lot of ad libbing there abillities!!!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hahaha! No can't say I've done that with a skid loader.

Hell as many times as it takes to go over that with a straight blade it should be good and clear....chasin trail off. I did drive through and it looked alright....I suppose....for me not being there.

But in all seriousness at least they are happier now than the clowns that did it the first time...how embarrasing.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Hate to say it but there's a big difference in Commercial and Res driveways, and some people should just stay on them, The biggest is doing the job right in the first place ( I.E. Pushing piles as far back as possible for the next snow) everyone should know that, that's in the *123's of snow plowing*) and then dealing with the one 1% in those twhm's complex's, think I have a heated trailer live in out there on their property just waiting to pounce when there's a little snow on there drive, PIA'S My comment to them if I had the (u know what's). you do not like the snow move to fringing Florida!! because it never going to be good enough.

some guys are trainable though on what to expect form these place's, some just think they know it all!! (LOL)

heck I'm always learning a new way to do something better!!


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

So, if I understand this right, you made a verbal agreement to pay x amount to a sub-contractor who was to be insured for a certain amount - and them claiming to be, and that they would - at some given time show you proof that they were. And now, (along with other circumstances), you find out that they were NOT insured for the value that you were to pay them for. Hmm...so are you now expected to pay them for the full amount of an adequately insured contractor?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Runner;497984 said:


> So, if I understand this right, you made a verbal agreement to pay x amount to a sub-contractor who was to be insured for a certain amount - and them claiming to be, and that they would - at some given time show you proof that they were. And now, (along with other circumstances), you find out that they were NOT insured for the value that you were to pay them for. Hmm...so are you now expected to pay them for the full amount of an adequately insured contractor?


That is right, If it happened the way you say, they should not get a penny.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, I understand you wanting to pay them so you don't have to deal with it but if they did as poor a job as you said, had under $500k in coverage and were d1cks then I would definitely A) charge them what you would be out of pocket for the insurance B) charge them double for your time cleaning up the mess as if they were anyone else calling you away from another lot for an emergency push and C) if you do pay them do it by check and write "Payment in Full for plowing 1/xx/08" and make them sign for the check. Just jot something down like "I agree that this is payment in full for the plowing services performed on xx/xx/08."
If they are so hard up for the dough then they will probably take whatever you give them but without them signing anything they may start threatening you with their imaginary attorney etc. 

OR Just tell them to pound sand!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I here you about the paying them thing, few of my close buddies that plow for me was saying the same thing about taking money away from them for having to go clean up there mess. I guess I just figured I pay the little PIA's there full amount so I could get on with my business, and not having to put up with them crying about how they did not get there full amount. I don’t really trust them enough that I could say they would not screw with my equipment, if I didn’t pay them fully. heard a few stories from my skid loader operator that now’s one of them said he's kind of has hot hands, thank god for good neighbors, the dogs and the camera.

My attorney sent me a email on what I need to have on a informal lean wavier saying that they have been paid fully and have not done or any of there help have done any work since that storm date and had both of them show up to sign it before I give them their check and to make them give me a copy of there S.S # card to show proof that his S.S. # is really his number.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like you got caught with your hand in the cookie jar. They may be able to lein the property if you do not pay them.Just pay them count your losses and learn from them.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i would take off for the amount you had to do to go back and clean the place up...why should he get the full amount if he didnt do the full job


----------

